# Shaudt Electroblock Connector Wanted



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Burstner with a Shaudt Electroblock for all the fuses and electrical connections.
Does anyone know where I might find a plug for the solar panel regulator. It goes into BL5 (Solar-Laderegler) on my 220-2 Unit.
Other than contacting the factory direct in Germany, is anyone aware of a stockist in the UK that I can contact?
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try a search Alan.

I can't help directly, but I do remember someone else with the same request a while ago. Don't know the result, but I expect someone was able to help.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Zeberdee; I did spend quite a long time trawling the net without a clear answer. It seems that Shaudt (which I had not heard of before getting the van) are not the most popular make in the UK. I even tried to speak to Heike Noelle at the factory where they are made, but she was rather illusive.
Alan


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you tried Dave Newell in Telford, I think he deals in Schaudt products.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dave Newell is for me the number one ace guy. He fitted my solar panel, he repaired my GasLow and sorted out my heating all at the Peterborough Show. He did not have the connector and is awaiting a delivery, hence my request. I do not doubt that he will send me one but in the mean time, if one is easily available, I will feel much happier than having two loose wires awaiting a final home.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't really know what I'm talking about Alan, but >> this link << may help.

Dave


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

For the EBL 220-2 you need to use the Schaudt solar regulator LRS 1218. This comes complete with the relevant cables and connectors to link it with the EBL.
Earlier EBLs can be linked with other solar regulators using a cable available from Aire & Sun, or make one up yourself with Mat n' Lok connectors:
http://www.te.com/aboutus/news/prodinnov.aspx?ID=1649

However, I think with the EBL you have, you must use the LRS 1218.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

I assume that you found this in Aire & Sun

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php?category=Electroblock Cables

Brian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all! Air and Sun stock most Electroblock parts and have just what I need. Much cheaper than from the Schaudt factory direct.  
Alan


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Glad you found what you wanted from Aire & Sun.

I've had good service from them.

The connector is in fact a 3 pin MNL as stated on the circuit diagram.

That's a Mate n Lock made by Tyco AMP.

There are various sizes eg the power connectors on PC drives and I bought a power connector as used for Electric racing car power packs from Maplins and soldered/crimped the two pins individually to the cables from my solar regulator although you have to use smaller dia cables. I was surprised at the power ratings of these types of connectors.

I bought a cheap regulator then fitted a Morningstar duo bought from Aire & Sun as I have one gel and one wet battery which I'm happy with

Steve

(in Northern Germany with rubbish wifi connections!)


----------

